
Dashboard Computers turn fuel-efficient driving into a game - danw
http://newcartographer.com/post/64157580/ford-and-hondas-next-gen-instrument-clusters
======
kqr2
Unfortunately, I don't think this translates into safety. While driving,
drivers should concentrate on the road and overall flow of traffic; not the
fuel efficiency of their cars.

